

Show HN: My friend made this - Codebunk.com - shadykiller

CodeBunk is a Collaborative Editor with an Online Compiler/Interpreter for PHP, Python, Ruby, Perl, Lua, Javascript, C, C++. CodeBunk also has Peer-to-Peer Video/Audio chat facility.<p>CodeBunk is ideal for Online Interviewing of Developers.<p><i>Current practice</i><p>Online interviews are the norm in the tech industry given its nature—a handful of hubs looking for brilliant minds from all over the globe.<p>Usually, the process involves 3-4 rounds:<p><pre><code>    The interviewer calls up the interviewee on Skype or on telephone
    Using a tool like Collabedit or Google Docs, the interviewer creates a document and sends the link to the interviewee, after which the interviewer poses a problem and the interviewee  codes it up on the editor
    The interviewer runs the code on a machine at his/her end or does a dry run (goes through the code mentally to determine its correctness)
 </code></pre>
<i>Why CodeBunk</i><p>CodeBunk provides one platform for the interviewing process: communication tools (mic and camera), editor and compiler are built in the same interface.
It is simple and easy to use.<p>CodeBunk can also be used for learning programming from friends or sharing ones cool algorithms with others (I shared a few right here on HN).<p>CodeBunk is under active development even as I write this post. Lots of features are to be added to make the experience smooth and truly kickass.<p>Do check it out and tell us what you think.<p>You would require to login via Github, Twitter, or Facebook to create Bunks or Fork a Bunk. However, you can view Bunks made by other people without signing up. 
For eg. http://codebunk.com/bunk#-IsrtQcv125Udslem2wL<p>Sign up and start creating Bunks here - http://codebunk.com<p>P.S. If you are a facebook person, visit their FB page https://www.facebook.com/codebnk. Quora users can visit http://www.quora.com/CodeBunk
======
spicavigo
Clickable links:

<http://codebunk.com>

<http://codebunk.com/bunk#-IsrtQcv125Udslem2wL>

<https://www.facebook.com/codebnk>

<http://www.quora.com/CodeBunk>

------
ayers
I think this is a great idea. I use <http://jsfiddle.net/> all the time for
JavaScript and this will be useful for other languages.

Are there any plans in the pipeline to support C#?

